# هنا تعريب المصطلحات الخاصة بالمجالات والموجات الكهرومغناطيسية



## مسلم عقلاني (7 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

اخواني الأعزاء في الموضوع السابق طرحت مشروع الموسوعة العربية بهدف تعريب المصطلحات العلمية.

وسأقوم في هذا الموضوع بطرح بعض المصطلحات الخاصة بعلم المجالات والموجات الكهرومغناطيسية.

وأرجو أن تساعدوني في هذا الأمر.

هناك قسم خاص للموجات الكهرومغناطيسية على موقع الموسوعة هنا


----------



## مسلم عقلاني (7 نوفمبر 2011)

ها هي بعض المصطلحات

* ( electric field ) *

هو كمية متجهة يتحدد مقدارها واتجاهها عند كل نقطة بمقدار واتجاه القوة المؤثرة على شحنة مقدارها 1 كولوم عند هذه النقطة 





* ( magnetic field ) *

هو كمية متجهة يتحدد مقدارها واتجاههاعند كل نقطة بالمتجه الذي حال ضربه اتجاهيا بمتجه سرعة شحنة مقدارها واحد كولوم عند هذه النقطة يكون حاصل الضرب هو متجه القوة المؤثرة على هذه الشحنة 





* ( current density ) *

هو كمية متجهه يتحدد اتجاهها عند كل نقطة باتجاه التيار عند هذه النقطة ومقدارها بمقدار التيار المار عموديا عبر وحدة المساحات عند هذه النقطة 





والأن ما هي اقتراحاتكم؟


----------

